# WYNDSCENT - New Electronic Vapor Hunting Scent



## Gidson (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey guys!

Just wanted to show you about a new scenting product we have been working on for the past 2 years, and we are getting to release it at ATA in January.

The title says it all, but if you want to find out more about the product (we have not yet started selling online), you can check us out at WYNDSCENT™ Website


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

interesting to say the least


----------

